# help car smashed up



## shoneyzz (Mar 10, 2016)

well love my car even thou someone tried to assassinate it yesterday so time to join and ask for help

see photos of damage while body work can be fixed the chrome trims i carnt find so anyone know where

the wheel is hanging off any ideas thank you ..... i have driven it from road into my garage and the wheel is now straight up looks normal ... looks 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The lower pics show a broken rear strut housing; Nissan parts catalog refers to it as a rear strut kit. Your best bet would be to try and find one in a junkyard and then replace the internal strut cartridge with new. You may still be able to get one from Nissan, but they usually run $700-$800 each. If you can find one in the junkyard for the strut, you may be able to snag the wheel lip trim, as well.


----------

